

RTB (Request to build): Crowd sourced explainer - twidlit

A website that lets people submit simpler explanations to complex concepts / objects. They can submit breakdowns, metaphors, what does it do's, diagrams, and videos. Everbody votes up or down the best simplifications.<p>Applicable to complex scientific/academic stuff down to explaining web tech like Node.js or beanstalk or processes like map/reduce.<p>Let us know if any of you fine hackers will take this idea and run with it.
======
slater
Doesn't the simple English Wikipedia to an extent solve this problem?

<http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page>

~~~
twidlit
in the same way that directories already solved the search engine problem? :)

